# S&w ar15-22



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Any thoughts from members on this new 22LR?

Thinking about ordering one.
Why get a ruger 10/22 and spend more money to make it look like an AR when you can get it directly and from S&W


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heard of people getting 22 conversion kits for AR's. I'd just as soon get a 10-22 and soot that though.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm interested enough to take a hard look at it after production guns are released. I usually let other shooters be the beta-testers for new stuff; I can no longer afford to buy firearms that are untested just for giggles or to be "first on the block" with a new toy.

Luckily, there seem to be many folks who are eager for this duty. :mrgreen:


----------

